# Switch 625 remotes UHF <-> RF, TV1 <-> TV2



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

I want to enable the 'Set up TV1 to operate in UHF PRO' option.

Does TV2 then DEFAULT to #1 remote (RF), or does it have to be SET for #1 remote?

I cannot tune on my computer's TV tuner card the input from output #2, so I fed output #1 to the computer, and left the TV set with #2 input. Everything is fine, except for remote control function...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

TV2 will always be UHF only. TV1 can be enabled for both UHF Pro and IR.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Your solution:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...ntent/tech/remotes/howto/tv2irconverter.shtml


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Considering the cost of the converter kit Vs the cost of getting a 2nd UHF remote - I'd get a 2nd UHF remote for tuner 1 and let it go.


----------

